# بيوت تراثية قديمة



## مصطفى رافع (21 سبتمبر 2009)

ارجو ان تعجبكم 
ارجو ان تصلني ردود ومناقشة عن البيوت التراثية


----------



## مصطفى رافع (21 سبتمبر 2009)

هذه صور اخرى ارجو ان تعجبكم


----------



## معماري لاحقا (21 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانت بخير اخي مصطفي , الحقيقة المباني التراثية هي التي تحوي عطر الزمن الجميل من العمارة الفريدة والجميلة انا عاوز اقولك لو حضرتك من مصر عندنا قانون 117 الخاص بتسجيل المباني ذات القيمة التراثية بعد مرور 100 عام علي الانشاء , كل دا للحفاظ علي تراث لم يعد ......
س: لية بطلنا نعمل هذه الاعمال الجميلة في زمنا دا ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## مصطفى رافع (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*صور لبيوت تراثية*

صور لبيوت تراثية في مدينة الموصل الحدباء


----------



## مصطفى رافع (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*بيوت تراثية*

هذه المزيد من الصور سوف نعمل مناقشة عليها


----------



## مصطفى رافع (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*بيوت تراثية*

وهذه صور اخرى وهناك المزيد من الصور ونحتاج الى من يضيف اكثر


----------



## مصطفى رافع (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*بيوت تراثية*

وهذه صور اخرى لبيوت اخرى


----------



## مصطفى رافع (21 سبتمبر 2009)

من ليس له ماضي ليس له حاضر ومن ليس له حاضر ليس له مستقبل ابدا


----------



## mohamed2009 (21 سبتمبر 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## مصطفى رافع (22 سبتمبر 2009)

هذه صور لبيوت تراثية وقلعة باشطابيا الاثرية للعثمانيين


----------



## مصطفى رافع (22 سبتمبر 2009)

هذه بعض البيوت التي اثر عليها الزمن وعانت من الاهمال والتقادم


----------



## مصطفى رافع (22 سبتمبر 2009)

كل عام وانت بخير و شكرا لك اخي معماري لاحقا ارجو لك الموفقية
ان من العراق الجريح
من مدينة الموصل


----------

